# vivarium that can go on a wall



## bladesftp (Jan 3, 2009)

is it possible to get a vivarium that will screw directly on the wall without being on a shelf?

if so where can i get one from 

only need a 2ft 

cheers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they don't make wall mounted ones but you can fit a viv to a wall. Just use big arse screws and rawlplugs, or anchor bolts. 
Drill through the viv into the wall, pop in the plugs and screw the viv to the wall.


----------



## bladesftp (Jan 3, 2009)

cheers m8 ill pop to b&q and sort it out


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

oh and make sure it's a hard backed viv. If it's hardboard then there's a chance the weight will just rip it off.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

MUST be a solid backed viv - a standard hard board backed viv would just fall apart with the weight.


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

Would also want to move the vents so they are on the sides instead of the back of the viv, if left on the back there wont be any airflow as it will be flush with the wall


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

would it not be a good idea to also use a floating shelf as additional support?


----------



## McKella (Jun 8, 2009)

L shaped brackets would work


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

*wall Tanks*

There are wall Tanks available with wall mounting brackets attached to the back, i have one see the link below to my thread.

Ur in Basildon so not far, last time i was in Wickford Aquatics they had a very long silver one, it must have been about 6 foot for about £100 second hand. What i did with my wall viv was cover it with black plastic sticky film i got form BQ, comes in small roles. Ur find it besides the wall paper secion in BQ Basildon.

Wickford Aquatics
238 London Road, 
Wickford SS12 0JX01268 766 553

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/529931-tailess-whip-scorpion-wall-viv.html


----------

